
Unhealthy diets linked to more than 400,000 cardiovascular deaths - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/11154.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://newsroom.heart.org/news/unhealthy-diets-linked-to-
mor...](http://newsroom.heart.org/news/unhealthy-diets-linked-to-more-
than-400-000-cardiovascular-deaths)

------
basicplus2
I would have thought unhealthy diets cause in the order of 99% of
cardiovascular deaths.

~~~
nradov
We are digging our graves with our teeth. But sedentary are also a significant
cause.

